# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Atatürk Sevdalısıyız - Nafiz Yılmaz

## Öztürk

ATATÜRK SEVDALISIYIZ

Sen kim oluyorsun yüzsüz utanmaz yobaz
Giriyorsun söyle ALLAH'LA benim arama
Sivri dilini uzatıyorsun yalanla birde harama
Bu ülkeyi başıboş sahipsiz mi kaldı sanma
Bizler ATATÜRKÜN neslindeyiz sevdalısıyız
XXX
Sulandı bu topraklar Atalarımızın oluk oluk kanlarıyla
Ceddimizle övünürüz çıkarız uzaylara fezalara
Bilimle ilimle aydınlanırız düşeriz ışıklı yollara
Senin beyninde kalmış bir kez karanlık ortaçağ
Bizler ATATÜRÜN emrindeyiz izindeyiz
XXX
Sarıldınız kara çarşaflara türbanlara görünmez peçelere
Kirli sakal uzattınız sarıkla şalvarlarla girdiniz cübbeye
Dini alet ettiniz soktunuz çıkarla bulaştırdınız siyasete
Bunu pahalı ödeyeceksiniz canınızla hem de bedeninizle
Bizler ATATÜRKÜN özündeyiz sözündeyiz
XXX
Hangi hakla diyorsun cehalete esarete var özgürlük
Sürüp gidecek mi sandın saltanatın kısa bir ömürlük
Milletin sırtında kambur oldunuz taşınmaz bir yük
Anlayacaksınız bu ülkenin vazgeçilmezidir lâiklik
Bizler ATATÜRKÜN dilindeyiz bekçileriyiz
XXX
Yılmazım utanır oldum bu çirkefleşmiş düzenden
Halkını kandırarak arsızca edepsizce gelip gezenden
Tanık oldum tahammülü kalmayıp canından bezenden
Ödün vermeyiz asla bir an bile vazgeçmeyiz cumhuriyetten
Bizler ATATÜRKÜN gözündeyiz askerleriyiz

Nafiz YILMAZ

----------

